# Can anyone identify this bike for me?



## racoonbeast (Oct 6, 2013)

This bike is for sale, and I am giving it some thought. But I can not identify it specifically. It is described as a "Cannondale Trail SL29 Mountain Bike. For a description it lists:

Frame Size: 19" (L)
Frame Material: Aluminum
Speeds: 24
Suspension: SR Suntour XCT
Rims/Tires: Maddux/29x2.10"
Brakes: Pro-Max disc brakes
Derailleurs: Shimano Alivio/SIS
Rear Cassette: 8
Crankset: Shimano
Shift Type: Trigger
Frame Color: Black

I can't figure out which year it is, or which level model it is. I can't seem to find anything in the Cannondale 2011, 2012, or 2013 catalogs that looks like it. I also have noted that the wheels say "IOC 5.0 Disc" where every other one of this model says "3.0" or "4.5 Disc" in the Cannondale catalogs. 

This bike is up for auction and I need to figure out what a fair bid would be. Can anyone tell me what model, what year, and what a fair price might be for this bike?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## downhillmania (Feb 22, 2011)

This it?

Trail SL 29 2 - TRAIL SL 29 - TRAIL HARDTAILS - MOUNTAIN - BIKES - 2014


----------



## racoonbeast (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi downhillmani. Thanks for your help. As it turns out, I have positively identified it as a 2013 Cannondale Enforcement 2 29er. It is kind of a slightly beefier version of the one you selected, aimed at Law Enforcement. Thanks again. I kept going around and around that one too, but it did not quite fit.


----------

